# Bosch 1617 EVS vs 1618 EVS



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a 1617 with both plunge and fixed bases. The fixed has a D-Handle which I'm used to. In an upcoming project I plan on using two routers that will be set to specifics of my project with the Leigh dovetail Jig. 
I need to buy an other Bosch with a fixed base but so far have only found a 1618 with a D-Handle. Is there a difference that would be of any concern?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

https://www.cpooutlets.com/bosch-ro...tml?prefn1=starRating&prefv1=5 stars|4+ stars


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

About the only complaint we ever hear about the 1617 is the handles. Not everyone likes them so some of the members at least would prefer using the D handled model for that job as it makes the router easier to handle.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the knobs. For this purpose, I'd consider a foot switch to turn on and off. The switch location on the 1617 is the only thing I don't like much about it.


----------



## Bonka (Aug 28, 2010)

So are the base plates interchangeable?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I used to see a kit I think of the 1617 with plunge, fixed, and D handle bases. I can't recall seeing it lately. It's the same motor in every case so the bases interchange.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

What is an 1618? I have never even seen one listed. Maybe a euro model?
Put me down for knobs,too, I learned on knobs,used D handle, never could get used to them, but I can use them if that is the only type around.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> What is an 1618? I have never even seen one listed. Maybe a euro model?
> Put me down for knobs,too, I learned on knobs,used D handle, never could get used to them, but I can use them if that is the only type around.
> Herb


a '17 w/ a D handle...

.


----------



## drosskennedy (Dec 7, 2009)

Check Ebay lots of Bosch bases and 1617 for sale.


----------



## dexcraft (Nov 4, 2019)

Bosch 1617 EVS is powerful.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dexcraft; are you a commercial member? Your profile sounds that way.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

his 1st post was an ad/plug for himself.....
scope his context in other posts...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Bosch 1617 EVS is powerful."
...well, that was helpful.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "Bosch 1617 EVS is powerful."
> ...well, that was helpful.


welllllll.
it is....


----------

